# Who wears chaps while climbing?



## canopyboy (May 21, 2010)

Maybe the topic has been posted before, but I didn't see it. Staring at the WesSpur catalog cover and the guy has chaps on going up the tree. I've started wearing them on the ground, but not sure I'm ready to deal with the added bulk up in the tree.

Just curious.


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (May 21, 2010)

When I have the trim saw no way, but when I have to take the 660 up yeah I do. Haven't needed em, but don't wanna find out the hard way shoulda had'em on.


----------



## ozzy42 (May 21, 2010)

I only use chapstick on very windy days ,,on the ground or aloft.


----------



## oldirty (May 21, 2010)

i now wear chaps from punch in to punch out. its easier that way. i climb all day in them too. once you get used to them you won't want to work without them.


----------



## Juicemang (May 21, 2010)

I'm not cutting near my legs very often while climbing. Not sure why anyone would wear them in the tree. I find them very uncomfortable even on the ground. I would go as far as to say the the added discomfort (server swamp ass) from chaps might cause me to have a chain saw related accident. My I do pull them out in the winter for ground work if its really cold...


----------



## squad143 (May 21, 2010)

No chaps, but I wear pfanner gladiators when climbing.


----------



## ATH (May 21, 2010)

On removals or if I am doing a lot of chainsaw work for pruning (very rare), I wear chainsaw pants in the tree. Otherwise, chaps all the time when using a chainsaw on the ground.


----------



## Bermie (May 21, 2010)

ATH said:


> On removals or if I am doing a lot of chainsaw work for pruning (very rare), I wear chainsaw pants in the tree. Otherwise, chaps all the time when using a chainsaw on the ground.



What he said...almost, (chaps not 100% on the ground) Trousers of choice, Stihl Hi Flex...


----------



## canopyboy (May 21, 2010)

CNBTreeTrimming said:


> When I have the trim saw no way, but when I have to take the 660 up yeah I do. Haven't needed em, but don't wanna find out the hard way shoulda had'em on.



Speaking of 660...posted this down in the chainsaw forum. But here it is again.







Edit: Well ****! I can't get it to embed again. This will have to do.


----------



## mojorisin (May 22, 2010)

I put them on in the morning and take them off when I park the truck. It's too easy to grab a saw and make ONE cut that goes wrong. I've been told I'm to paranoid but it's my leg/life so I wear 'em on the ground, in the tree's and even eating lunch.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (May 22, 2010)

ive been climbing for 11 years and never wore chaps in the tree. i hate wearing them on the ground but its company policy. i thought the only people who wore chaps in the trees were the guys posing for cover shots..
i better not cut myself now...


----------



## oldirty (May 23, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> i thought the only people who wore chaps in the trees were the guys posing for cover shots...




this is a good one.


----------



## beastmaster (May 23, 2010)

I use to have a custom pair of cut off chaps that came down about 2inches above my knees that I wore for large removals. Wore them out and never replaced them.
I use to ware chaps when I ran a saw while cutting fire line. One time after cutting line all night I rested the saw on my thigh and those chaps save me from a nasty cut. 
I don't ware chaps now, but thats mostly because I don't own a pair. They only need to save you once in your career to be valuable and needed. beast.


----------



## Brodie (May 23, 2010)

I always wear chainsaw pants, its a must these days with OH&S everywhere. Ground guys wear chaps but as a climber they are to bulky after you start putting on harnesses and chainsaws and whatever other gadgets and what not we take up with us. 
Summer chainsaw pants are the best mid point between no chaps and chaps.


----------



## urbanlogger52 (May 23, 2010)

*chaps*

We put them on in the morning and off after work. Workers comp regs in BC. Summer pants are the best compromise. You get used to it.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 23, 2010)

squad143 said:


> No chaps, but I wear pfanner gladiators when climbing.



Nice.. likely best climbing pants available.


----------



## wravenant (May 24, 2010)

*Chainsaw protective pants*

I wear Stihl Chainsaw Protective pants all day, every day. They are light, and very breathable, you dont even know you are wearing them. We all had to wear them when working in the UK. When I went to Alaska to climb there, it was a foreign concept, and you were lucky if people even wore/had chaps.

You just cant take that chance. I worked in a firm of over 50 climbers, and at least a few a week would have nicks on their trousers. If you dont have that protectection, it is bye bye.

Get yourself a pair of cahnsaw protective pants.


----------



## Nailsbeats (May 24, 2010)

Have protective pants and chaps, don't really wear either much anymore, just regular pants.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 24, 2010)

Nailsbeats said:


> Have protective pants and chaps, don't really wear either much anymore, just regular pants.


me too and I have the scars to prove it....lol..


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 24, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> me too and I have the scars to prove it....lol..



Well, truthfully.. I suspect there are few of us on here who use a saw every day who does not have one scar somewhere. Saws are darn unforgiving tools.. powerful, fast and hungry. Admit it  Most of us have had one small bite somewhere at sometime.


----------



## treeseer (May 24, 2010)

Hate em on the ground but wear em at times. Never ever in a tree; lack of mobility would affect safety. I sure hope ANSI Z folk consider this before considering this.


----------



## oldirty (May 24, 2010)

treeseer said:


> lack of mobility would affect safety.



absolute nonsense spoken right there, super agent dendro!


----------



## oldirty (May 24, 2010)

wravenant said:


> Alaska to climb there,




you like work'n for tall trees?


----------



## treeseer (May 24, 2010)

oldirty said:


> absolute nonsense spoken right there, super agent dendro!



Uhh super wha? Anyway, I sure can't climb as well with chaps on. Maybe little dif with spiking and blocking down, but otherwise a positive hindrance to controlled movement.

But I get the clausty's with ubergear I admit...


----------



## Tree Machine (May 25, 2010)

Climbers wear climbing pants. Chaps have no place in the canopy except to tangle with slings, saws, lanyards, tools and rope.

I would consider them a hindrance and impose greater overall risk to using them in the tree.

I get this from having worn them on the ground and understand the fit and how they perform, and translate that into how that would likely play out in the tree. Not good.


----------



## tree md (May 25, 2010)

I have never worn a pair of chaps in my life. Not that I have anything against them, I have just never seen a pair on a truck for any company I have worked for nor have I ever seen anyone but a homeowner wearing them. Maybe it's a regional thing. In the South we tend to wear as little clothes as possible. And maybe other companies are wearing them now, I don't know, I have been working for myself since the 90's.

That being said, I do plan to get a pair of chaps for my saw man on the ground. Sometimes I watch him saw, not that he is a bad saw guy but sometimes I see him do something with the saw that makes me cringe.

As far as in the tree. I wouldn't wear chaps. Looks too cumbersome to me. I would like to have a pair of chainsaw pants though. Especially for large removals. I have two scars on my left thigh where I nicked my self on two different occasions while the chain was winding down. The scars were made with an 044 and are in the typical resting position where you would rest the saw while aloft. You can see where that could easily happen in this pic:







Here's the thing, I am super careful whenever I fire up a saw and make a cut. Especially with the big saw while aloft. To tell the truth I have cut myself far more times with my handsaw than anything else. I can only remember three nicks with a chainsaw in 20 years of work. I'm careful. Still, I get tired and I know there is always the potential risk of getting sloppy after I am fatigued while aloft with a big saw. After spending all day aloft with an 044 yesterday I am even more aware of that. 

I want to get a pair of the chainsaw pants this year. Like my hard hat, it just makes good sense. Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks???


----------



## masiman (May 25, 2010)

mojorisin said:


> I put them on in the morning and take them off when I park the truck. It's too easy to grab a saw and make ONE cut that goes wrong. I've been told I'm to paranoid but it's my leg/life so I wear 'em on the ground, in the tree's and even eating lunch.



Heck, I wear mine to bed, but if you met my wife you'd understand. That woman is a wildcat.


----------



## oldirty (May 25, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> Climbers wear climbing pants. Chaps have no place in the canopy except to tangle with slings, saws, lanyards, tools and rope.
> 
> I would consider them a hindrance and impose greater overall risk to using them in the tree.
> 
> I get this from having worn them on the ground and understand the fit and how they perform, and translate that into how that would likely play out in the tree. Not good.



get the husqy chainsaw full wrap chaps. they don't hinder my climbing at all.


----------



## canopyboy (May 26, 2010)

masiman said:


> Heck, I wear mine to bed, but if you met my wife you'd understand. That woman is a wildcat.



That's getting passed back to her for verification....will report back.


----------



## masiman (May 26, 2010)

canopyboy said:


> That's getting passed back to her for verification....will report back.



Doh!!


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 26, 2010)

Tree Machine said:


> Chaps have no place in the canopy except to tangle with slings, saws, lanyards, tools and rope..



Well I can not disagree there.. too many floppy pieces to catch on items.




Tree Machine said:


> Climbers wear climbing pants..



Now lets define climbing pants.

Maybe something like these.. nice climbing pants. Comfortable, durable.. light.

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Pants_5/Arborwear-Original-Pants-119

Something like these high end pants!!?? A bit more costly..

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Stretch-Air-Climbing-Pants

Comfortable, durable... and a bit high in price at that!

Or.. something like these.. 

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Chainsaw-Protected-Clothing/Pfanner-Chainsaw-Pants

The later are the ONLY ones of this selection that can really provide protection, and are designed for climbers to use when using chainsaws. And, from what I have seen, are the only pants with protection that are comfortable enough to climb in daily.


----------



## pdqdl (May 26, 2010)

tree md said:


> I have never worn a pair of chaps in my life. Not that I have anything against them, I have just never seen a pair on a truck for any company I have worked for nor have I ever seen anyone but a homeowner wearing them. Maybe it's a regional thing. ...



I have to admit: chaps, hard hats, and hearing protection are almost unheard of in the midwest. It is pretty common to find tree climbers that don't even use ANY climbing equipment except for their spurs. I guess we are all still cowboys at heart.


It is a real struggle to make my guys wear any PPE, and I am not a real chaps enthusiast myself.

I recently made a company rule that no one on the ground could use a saw unless they were wearing chaps. I did this more to keep the unqualified numbskulls from grabbing a chainsaw than I did to keep them from cutting themselves.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I recently made a company rule that no one on the ground could use a saw unless they were wearing chaps. I did this more to keep the unqualified numbskulls from grabbing a chainsaw than I did to keep them from cutting themselves.



Actually where we are it is the law.. if you are commercial and have employees the MUST wear ALL PPE..


----------



## pdqdl (May 26, 2010)

My understanding is that it is an OSHA regulation everywhere in the country. What has that got to do with compliance?

Really! I have never seen a tree crew wearing chaps (except some of my own guys). I very rarely see hard hats, except on the line clearance crews, and I don't think I have ever seen a climber wearing a climbers hard hat.

It's pretty uncommon to see bucket trucks operated with a fall harness, too.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> My understanding is that it is an OSHA regulation everywhere in the country. What has that got to do with compliance?
> 
> Really! I have never seen a tree crew wearing chaps (except some of my own guys). I very rarely see hard hats, except on the line clearance crews, and I don't think I have ever seen a climber wearing a climbers hard hat.
> 
> It's pretty uncommon to see bucket trucks operated with a fall harness, too.



Well, I am in Canada.. and a lot more common here, at least from what it sounds on comments here.

You do not want one of your workers to ever get injured without PPE in Canada, or the govt will hang you out to dry on a tall pole in the hot sun.


----------



## ATH (May 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I have to admit: chaps, hard hats, and hearing protection are almost unheard of in the midwest. It is pretty common to find tree climbers that don't even use ANY climbing equipment except for their spurs. I guess we are all still cowboys at heart...........



Don't throw a whole region under the bus. I see plenty of wisely/properly used PPE around here.


----------



## tree md (May 28, 2010)

Ohio is still considered back East to us... Never met a cowboy from Ohio. We've got real cowboys here (real Indians too).

Yeah pdql, most guys here climb in cowboy boots. You'd be surprised how many there are out there climbing with cowboy boots, rope and saddle, especially around here. Some decent climbers but they cannot compete with me on the big ones. They are climbing and doing what they can with small pieces. I use my gear and bring them down in big pieces. I hooked up with one of the cowboys around here for a little while and asked him how he did the big ones before he got with me. He said he didn't.


----------



## pdqdl (Jun 1, 2010)

I came across an entire tree crew last year that was an invitation to fatality.

1. Not one piece of PPE on the entire crew. NOTHING.
2. Climber was taking out a large sycamore with a pair of spurs and a chainsaw. No climbing belt, no fall harness, no rope. 
3. As I recall, they weren't too good at roping limbs down, either. They relied on the skill of the climber to miss everything on the ground.
The crew spoke of the climber with great reverence, since he was the best climber in KC!
4. Their truck was the old pickup with wood sideboards, towing a chuck 'n duck.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 1, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I came across an entire tree crew last year that was an invitation to fatality.
> 
> 1. Not one piece of PPE on the entire crew. NOTHING.
> 2. Climber was taking out a large sycamore with a pair of spurs and a chainsaw. No climbing belt, no fall harness, no rope.
> ...



And you don't have a few pics to share with us  Those would be priceless.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 1, 2010)

I can see ANSI and OSHA adopting this within a few years.
Jeff CTSP


----------



## winchman (Jun 3, 2010)

*shorts?*

I am kind of weird on this one, as in the spring/summer I wear shorts aloft. I ALWAYS wear chaps, either apron-style or wraparound when donning the shorts in the tree. 

Fall/winter, I wear the chaps in the tree _most_ of the time. Almost all of the time, to be sure. 

I figure that the rule-change is coming, so get used to it while it's not mandatory. 

It's very faulty logic to say that "I've never been cut with a saw and having been doing this XX years - no chaps ever - why start now?" because it only takes one slip-up. Chaps just aren't that bad. Try a pair today and save your career.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 3, 2010)

10 years ago I fashioned a pair of mechanic overhauls into tree climbing chaps. I cut away the clogger panels and stitched em to the front legs of my ohauls. Works Ok neat tidy no foul easy on off. Ohauls are good keeps clear your harness n gear you get no loose shirts hiding your hooks and no pants pullin up or down your legs etc.
Not used all the time I,ll choose when the need fits eg cuttin messy tricky in close timber.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 3, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> 10 years ago I fashioned a pair of mechanic overhauls into tree climbing chaps. I cut away the clogger panels and stitched em to the front legs of my ohauls. Works Ok neat tidy no foul easy on off. Ohauls are good keeps clear your harness n gear you get no loose shirts hiding your hooks and no pants pullin up or down your legs etc.
> Not used all the time I,ll choose when the need fits eg cuttin messy tricky in close timber.



But where is the kevlar? Proper climbing/protection pants have kevlar in them to reduce injury from a saw, they will stop a chainsaw at full throttle (we tested it on an old pair). They did cut about 1/4" into the log inside the leg... but then that was a 441 running at full throttle we were using - one would never leave their finger on the throttle if the saw was chewing at their body!


----------



## canopyboy (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm guessing what he meant by "the clogger panels" were the kevlar parts off of whatever chaps he was sacrificing to sew some armor on his overalls.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 3, 2010)

canopyboy said:


> I'm guessing what he meant by "the clogger panels" were the kevlar parts off of whatever chaps he was sacrificing to sew some armor on his overalls.




Yup kinda I err believe that the clogging material is not kevlar but layers of poly fiber set to jam your misguided saw. Kevlar jeans for MC-bike pants but thats friction not cuttin.
This was in 96 when I worked for assplundah their policey was no chaps no cut "fine I said" how do I climb with these orange bags of snags ? With no suitable answer I found my own way. These guys preached all safety then let you one arm handle saw in a tree and gave you saws to do so without auto inertia chain brakes. They said need chaps on whilst pruning from a bucket lift with a hyro pole saw ?? "In a bucket of fibre glass with saw chain 6 foot away" err go figure that. 

If I was younger and climbing more I would invest in those trick Sherill pants they look ideal I just reckon pants pull down as you work and your shirts untuck as you go then hide your harness snap points, not good clip in to cotton n lean back....


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jun 3, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Yup kinda I err believe that the clogging material is not kevlar but layers of poly fiber set to jam your misguided saw. Kevlar jeans for MC-bike pants but thats friction not cuttin.



Ok. The only issue may be what the material was, and how large it was. I was at a session where they explained and then demonstrated how the pants (or chaps) actually work. They were using pants, but chaps would be same.

The kevlar in chainsaw resistant clothing is in long strands. Unlike police vests, it is not designed to stop a puncture, and will not do so. However, the long strands get hung up in the saw, and actually pull out of the pants/chaps and clog the saw up. They stated that you can not sew the pants or chaps at any location without causing potentially serious issues in safety, as you would prevent the strands from pulling out properly. They indicated the minimum length of stand to work properly (which is minimum between seams they can use). Forget but think it was close to 2 feet without any stitching to work properly on a larger saw (smaller saws take less material). 

Was kind of neat, and they wrecked a few pairs of pants later demonstrating how it works. I did the same thing at our shop last fall with an old pair of pants, kind of messed up a 441 that we had to clean up but was good demonstration. 

They said to never get gasoline or oil on the material as it will weaken the kevlar material, and to never stitch the clothing through the kevlar. If it gets a tear, to only stitch the surface material and NEVER stitch into the kevlar.

So... not sure how that impacts what you had. Or if it does.. or for that matter if what they told us was even 100% accurate info..


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 4, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Ok. The only issue may be what the material was, and how large it was. I was at a session where they explained and then demonstrated how the pants (or chaps) actually work. They were using pants, but chaps would be same.
> 
> The Kevlar in chainsaw resistant clothing is in long strands. ..



Well seems your right, kevlar is in the blend or can be 100% the clogging fiber stands these days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52N9YPfFkcw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilcLXpdJK0

My old gear (note the ref to 10 years in vid 2) I say is all poly stand was whole panels taken and stitched to Ohauls so no change in the cut proof lay out or structure. I have never tested but live in hope they will work to a greater % but by no means will as well new gear of 2010.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Jun 5, 2010)

My 2 cents worth. 

I wear either my Husky chainsaw pants or a slick pair that I got from Madsens Supply in Centralia OR. They have the snaps and sleave installed on a set of tough denim work jeans so you can put the Labonville chainsaw protection pads in. Heavier than a regular pair of pants, and kinda sweaty at the end of the day. But I would rather suffer a little sweat than chop my leg off. Both pairs work well for climbing and I use both. Just depends on what I pick up in the morning.


----------



## burntslap (Jun 8, 2010)

*Chaps*

Always. 20 + years of running saws I've seen my share of cuts. I use the inside - the - pant chaps. You can either install the female snaps ( the come with the males attached ) or you can cut two slits at the top and hook them over the waist of your trousers and hook them on the suspender buttons. They are not as hot as external chaps and there are no straps or buckles to get in the way.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 8, 2010)

burntslap said:


> Always. 20 + years of running saws I've seen my share of cuts. I use the inside - the - pant chaps. You can either install the female snaps ( the come with the males attached ) or you can cut two slits at the top and hook them over the waist of your trousers and hook them on the suspender buttons. They are not as hot as external chaps and there are no straps or buckles to get in the way.



That sounds good and welcome to AS.
If you could post a pic of how your system works, may help. I think I got it/how but pic will help. Any chaps with less snags n cooler is gold here in OZ.
Postin pix is a black art so good luck, many threads in search box to help you.


----------



## burntslap (Jun 8, 2010)

*Chaps*

I'll give it a shot. Thanks:computer2:


----------



## outofmytree (Jun 10, 2010)

oldirty said:


> this is a good one.



Uhoh. Justin someone defaced your helmet with the sign of the devil!


----------



## GlennG (Jun 11, 2010)

Chaps in a tree, never. I dont understand chaps in a tree.In a tree my cuts are at chest and face level. A hockey mask and chest armor would make more sense.


----------



## burntslap (Jun 11, 2010)

*Chaps in tree*

Face level I try my utmost to avoid.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's how I and Burntslap do it. Perhaps a tad unorthodox these days but mine is about 15 years old home made. If I was 20 n not 48 I get a pair of new Sherill's.















Bslap here's a thread with how I learned to post pix in it, patience young jedii.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=118877


----------



## burntslap (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes, my master. Pics look good,thanks for posting them.


----------

